# 1 new post after OP posts?



## PhotonFanatic

Just something I've noticed. Seems like it shouldn't be there for the OP, or anyone really if they are the last person who posted in a thread. I've noticed that I'll make a post in a thread, and then if I remain in the thread, the "1 new post" thing will appear in the bottom left hand corner of the screen. I'll think that someone must have replied to my last post, only to go and check and see that I'm still the last poster. Thus it was notifying me of my own post. Just thought I'd bring it up, in case no one else had.


----------



## TwoCables

I've never seen this happen to me. The only time it happens to me is if I have 2 tabs open on here.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I've never seen this happen to me. The only time it happens to me is if I have 2 tabs open on here.


Ditto this.


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I've never seen this happen to me. The only time it happens to me is if I have 2 tabs open on here.


how do you know when it happens to you if you have never seen it happen to you??


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzgroller*
> 
> how do you know when it happens to you if you have never seen it happen to you??


What?

I think you're not understanding what we are all saying here. Let me clarify it:

After posting a reply to a thread, PhotonFanatic will stay there instead of clicking away. For example: posting a reply and then just sitting there because you just know another person will be posting a reply within a few seconds. Only, PhotonFanatic is seeing a notification of the post that he just made. It will say "1 New Post" on the Alert Bar, he'll click that notification, and it turns out it's his own post that he just made. The only time *I* see this is if I have more than 1 tab open for that thread; the Alert Bar on the other tab that's open will say "1 New Post" when I post - but it will not do it on the same tab that I'm working in. Of course, I won't see this until I switch to that tab.

Usually, the only time I have 2 tabs open on the same thread is if I need to look at one of the other pages for some reason while I'm composing a reply or editing one.


----------



## nzgroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What?
> 
> I think you're not understanding what we are all saying here. Let me clarify it:
> 
> After posting a reply to a thread, PhotonFanatic will stay there instead of clicking away. For example: posting a reply and then just sitting there because you just know another person will be posting a reply within a few seconds. Only, PhotonFanatic is seeing a notification of the post that he just made. It will say "1 New Post" on the Alert Bar, he'll click that notification, and it turns out it's his own post that he just made. The only time *I* see this is if I have more than 1 tab open for that thread; the Alert Bar on the other tab that's open will say "1 New Post" when I post - but it will not do it on the same tab that I'm working in. Of course, I won't see this until I switch to that tab.
> 
> Usually, the only time I have 2 tabs open on the same thread is if I need to look at one of the other pages for some reason while I'm composing a reply or editing one.


I'm sorry I was quite drunk and was being silly with your reply.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzgroller*
> 
> I'm sorry I was quite drunk and was being silly with your reply.


hehehe


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Yeah or sometimes I'll be thinking about a certain reply that was made, and I'll go back and reread the reply just to make sure I understood what they were saying properly. While I'm doing that, the little notification will appear at the bottom. I'll think "Oh cool I'll go see what they said" only to see that it was notifying me about my own post lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> Yeah or sometimes I'll be thinking about a certain reply that was made, and I'll go back and reread the reply just to make sure I understood what they were saying properly. While I'm doing that, the little notification will appear at the bottom. I'll think "Oh cool I'll go see what they said" only to see that it was notifying me about my own post lol.


That's not happening to me either. What browser are you using?


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I've never seen this happen to me. The only time it happens to me is if I have 2 tabs open on here.


Ditto again


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> Yeah or sometimes I'll be thinking about a certain reply that was made, and I'll go back and reread the reply just to make sure I understood what they were saying properly. While I'm doing that, the little notification will appear at the bottom. I'll think "Oh cool I'll go see what they said" only to see that it was notifying me about my own post lol.


When you click "back" on your browser? Yeah that happens to me too, seems OK to me though, as far as the page you returned to is concerned, there is a new post you have not seen. I cant see an issue.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> When you click "back" on your browser? Yeah that happens to me too, seems OK to me though, as far as the page you returned to is concerned, there is a new post you have not seen. I cant see an issue.


I think it's doing this because of the exact same reason it happens when you have 2 tabs open.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I've never seen this happen to me. The only time it happens to me is if I have 2 tabs open on here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Ditto this.


Gonna verify this, hang on.

EDIT:










I'm not seeing this.

...I realize I screenshotted the wrong tab but I didn't see it in the other one either.


----------



## TwoCables

Where's your Alert Bar? That's what's being discussed here, so...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Where's your Alert Bar? That's what's being discussed here, so...












Sounded like he meant the thing in red there.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounded like he meant the thing in red there.


That would explain "bottom left" instead of "bottom right". However, everything he has said other than "bottom left" describes the Alert Bar.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Now I can't remember which corner it appears in lol. Maybe it is the bottom right. To clarify, it pops up with a green button that you can click that will take you to the post. It just appears at the bottom while I'm browsing a thread page. I'm using firefox. I didn't notice, but yeah it could be when I hit the back button which I'll frequently do. I just don't think it should be notifying me about a post that I made. Cause you gotta click on it to go see... what if it IS a post from someone else.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> Now I can't remember which corner it appears in lol. Maybe it is the bottom right. To clarify, it pops up with a green button that you can click that will take you to the post. It just appears at the bottom while I'm browsing a thread page. I'm using firefox. I didn't notice, but yeah it could be when I hit the back button which I'll frequently do. I just don't think it should be notifying me about a post that I made. Cause you gotta click on it to go see... what if it IS a post from someone else.


Yeah, that's the Alert Bar.

You should find a way to have Firefox force a fresh page load when you go Back. For some reason, that's what mine does and I would bet that I made it do it at some point - probably in about:config.


----------



## TwoCables

test


----------



## TwoCables

Ok, I see what you're doing now. It doesn't make sense to me, but I see what you're doing.

Your browsing history contains other pages of the thread. When you make a post, you'll click Back for some reason. This brings to you to a page other than the one you just posted on. The Alert Bar detects that a new post exists - and has no code to know who made the post - so it alerts you, because you're on a page *other* than the last one. I don't know why you go Back to other pages of a thread you just posted a reply to. I hope you can explain it. Why not just stay on the last page when your post gets submitted?

I intentionally went to the first page of this thread. Then I went to the 2nd page. Then I made my reply saying "test". Then I clicked Back and waited. This put me on page 1. There are 2 pages and my post was sitting on the 2nd page, so I knew what was going to happen. As expected, I saw "1 New Post" after a moment. So I clicked it, and it was my "test" post. I have never done this before (and I never do this), so that's why I never see this little "bug". Perhaps you should change your habits. Knowing Wikia Gaming or whatever it's called now (Fandom Games? lol), I *SERIOUSLY* doubt they will care that this is a problem for 1 person. This won't be changed, I can almost guarantee it.

If I make a post and then click to some other page right after that and then click Back in order to go back to the last page of the thread to see if there are new replies, the page is loaded in a way that shows me my post (I don't have to press F5). So doing it this way *doesn't* wind up giving me the "1 New Post" notification from the Alert Bar because it doesn't detect any posts that aren't displayed - since there aren't any.

Besides, if I want to see if a thread has new replies, I just check my Subscriptions because I have my settings configured to automatically subscribe me to every thread I reply to or create. Hell, I don't even need to check my subscriptions page: I see the number bubble notification.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Well I wouldn't call it a problem, now that I know its always going to be my post. I seriously doubt that I'm the only person who ever hits the back button after they made a post. The odds of that are extremely small. Likely I'm just the only person that has brought it up, or maybe neither of us have seen where it was mentioned by someone. Either way, its still something that I'm sure people would rather not have happen. I'm sure its not functioning as intended when it comes to notifying a poster of their own post.

I have a back button on my mouse, and its a lot easier to hit that a few times than to look around for where I want to go next. Sometimes I just want to browse the same sub forum I was in. So I'll just click that button a few times, and I'll be right back there, ready to start looking at all the threads again. During that time the notification will pop up and I'll think someone saw my post and replied. Well now I won't, but then again if they really do, maybe I'll miss the post and won't come back for a few days.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> Well I wouldn't call it a problem, now that I know its always going to be my post. I seriously doubt that I'm the only person who ever hits the back button after they made a post. The odds of that are extremely small. Likely I'm just the only person that has brought it up, or maybe neither of us have seen where it was mentioned by someone. Either way, its still something that I'm sure people would rather not have happen. I'm sure its not functioning as intended when it comes to notifying a poster of their own post.
> 
> I have a back button on my mouse, and its a lot easier to hit that a few times than to look around for where I want to go next. Sometimes I just want to browse the same sub forum I was in. So I'll just click that button a few times, and I'll be right back there, ready to start looking at all the threads again. During that time the notification will pop up and I'll think someone saw my post and replied. Well now I won't, but then again if they really do, maybe I'll miss the post and won't come back for a few days.


K, so you have 1 or more of the *other* pages in a thread in your browsing history which means if you submit a reply and then click Back, you will be on one of those other pages. Right? Only, you're not clicking Back in order to go to one of those pages, you're clicking Back in order to get back to the main page of the forum that the thread is in because that's where you started from. It's just that those pages are kind of "in the way" on your way back to the main page of the forum the thread is in. While you're making your way back to the forum's page, the Alert Bar will say "1 New Post".

Perhaps from now on you should open threads in a new tab and then close that tab when you're done with the thread. That way, in order to go back to the main page of the forum that this thread is in, all you have to do is close the new tab that you opened the thread in.

Or, you can disable the Alert Bar.

Now that your thread has 3 pages, I'm going to perform a test to see if I can duplicate what you're seeing by doing the same thing you're doing. I will go to the main page of the Site Suggestions forum, click this thread to go to page 1, then I'll go to page 2 and then I'll go to page 3, then I'll submit a post, and then I will click 'Back' until I get back to the Site Suggestions page. I'll report my results in a minute.


----------



## TwoCables

test


----------



## TwoCables

It didn't happen to me. Maybe you're going Back too slowly. You're giving the Alert Bar too much time to detect whether there are more posts than are displayed. In fact, I actually went back SLOWER than I otherwise normally go when I do this sort of thing. Normally, I just go "backbackbackback". This time, I went "back.... back...... back..... back....." Apparently though, I went too fast because I know for a fact that if I were to sit for a moment on any of those previous thread pages after submitting a post, then it would say there's 1 new post for my post.


----------



## TwoCables

test 2


----------



## TwoCables

It takes at least 3 seconds to detect new posts. I'll test again. Maybe you should go a little faster when going 'Back'.


----------



## TwoCables

Test 3, hopefully my final test. I'm worried this is getting irritating for everyone.


----------



## TwoCables

Ok, I think I finished testing. It seems it takes exactly 5 seconds for the Alert Bar to show "1 New Post". Therefore, I recommend just going faster when you're going back to the main page for the forum that the thread is in.

Or, you could just click the link in the breadcrumbs at the bottom of the page.

It looks a little bit like this, but with fancy arrows instead of bullets:



*Forums*



Overclock.net Forum



Site Suggestions



1 new post after OP posts?


I think clicking the link would be easier.


----------

